# LED Gloves



## JAS (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't think I have ever seen gloves with LED lights built in before, but why not.

http://www.mcrsafety.com/

http://www.gloves-online.com/proddetail.php?prod=WK-M924

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10460768-1.html?tag=TOCmoreStories.0

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002N2WU60/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## mds82 (Mar 2, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001A64UTK/?tag=cpf0b6-20

" Features Bright 10,000 lumen LED beam" 10,000 lumen!!!!! ya, thats a typo


----------



## degarb (Mar 9, 2010)

mds82 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001A64UTK/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> " Features Bright 10,000 lumen LED beam" 10,000 lumen!!!!! ya, thats a typo




Maybe they meant lux of 10k. A light at point blank range could be bright.

1. I doubt if battery source is a practical rechargeable source. They never do such practical things.
2. Would break after a week. Either because wires always wear out if flexed, unless very special metals are used, or just banging the led around.
3. Would they engineer the location of the led for maximum usefulness?


----------



## robb01 (Mar 9, 2010)

Can't even imagine 10k lumens, lol


----------



## degarb (Mar 13, 2010)

robb01 said:


> Can't even imagine 10k lumens, lol



10 k lumens at point blank range, mind you! A 500 watt halogen worklight worth of light, at point blank range. All powered by 2 cr2035 button batteries. Impressive!


----------



## Jerrodeg (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Guys. I'm New to the site, but, I feel at home already. I found some cool light up LED Gloves. 


http://www.extremeglow.com/Merchant4/graphics/00000001/mitmulti01.jpg


----------



## JAS (May 8, 2012)

*Brite-Strike: Law Enforcement Reflective Cycle Gloves with Active Illumination LED’s,*

http://www.officerstore.com/store/p...es_with_active_illumination_led_s_fingerless/

If I rode my bicycle at night, I think I might spring for these. Actually, I do like horseback riding at night and I wear an LED traffic vest. Maybe I should get these, too!


----------



## fyrstormer (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Brite-Strike: Law Enforcement Reflective Cycle Gloves with Active Illumination LE*

A 10,000 lumen light built into a glove would use your skin as ablative coolant.


----------



## idleprocess (May 8, 2012)

*Re: Brite-Strike: Law Enforcement Reflective Cycle Gloves with Active Illumination LE*



fyrstormer said:


> A 10,000 lumen light built into a glove would use your skin as ablative coolant.



Sounds good to the uninformed...


----------



## fyrstormer (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Brite-Strike: Law Enforcement Reflective Cycle Gloves with Active Illumination LE*



idleprocess said:


> Sounds good to the uninformed...


It would work great, once per hand.


----------



## alpg88 (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Brite-Strike: Law Enforcement Reflective Cycle Gloves with Active Illumination LE*

you all read it wrong, it is 10,000lm, it is fraction, to the thousandsth, of a lumen, lol. very precise number, lol


----------



## bstrickler (May 9, 2012)

degarb said:


> Maybe they meant lux of 10k. A light at point blank range could be bright.
> 
> 1. I doubt if battery source is a practical rechargeable source. They never do such practical things.
> 2. Would break after a week. Either because wires always wear out if flexed, unless very special metals are used, or just banging the led around.
> 3. Would they engineer the location of the led for maximum usefulness?




Actually, they last quite a while. The gloves themselves crapped out before the wires did on mine. Poor quality glove material couldn't handle anything more than being used as a slip resistant glove. Abrasion resistance was horrendous. A regular car mechanic would wear them out in under a week.


----------



## fishndad (May 9, 2012)

10000 lumen i bet your fingers get hot.hey maybe great for ice fishing!


----------



## eh4 (May 23, 2012)

ablative coolant, love it. 
reminds me of Dyson's nuclear detonation propulsion system for space craft. http://www.daviddarling.info/encyclopedia/O/OrionProj.html
the video is pretty outrageous: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3Lxx2VAYi8


----------

